# Web App



## DonGateley (Jan 26, 2013)

It really badly needs a full web app. Not just a remote button pusher as others have kindly contributed. The remote interface is incredibly clunky and text entry is a nightmare. A web app that allows full control with a nice GUI would help sell these things.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

They have the iOS/Android app that does that. And the slide remote for text entry.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

KMTTG has a lot of functionality for managing accross TiVo's and sending remote commands- and would be your best bet in the MAC, Windows, or Linux environment...

But if you are looking for a polished tool - what they now call a 2nd screen for your TiVo, you are going to need to go with one of the mobile apps.

The app is currently available for both IOS and Android. It makes little sense for TiVo to develop a similarly functional WEB application as it would only be accessable from within your network.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

bradleys said:


> It makes little sense for TiVo to develop a similarly functional WEB application as it would only be accessable from within your network.


Depends how it is implemented. The web app could talk to the tivo servers, which could relay commands and requests to the TiVo on your local network. The mobile apps work this way already, when you're away from your network(as does TiVo's website). It (a web app) could also talk directly to your TiVo, while on the local network, using either jsonp or web sockets.

When the developer program 'launched', they indicated that more second-screen/web APIs would be forthcoming, which would potentially allow third-party developers access to some or all of the features needed to do something like this, but who knows when that'll happen. There's been almost zero activity since they opened the developer program, and the one employee that was known to be managing the program moved another employer months ago(which is when the little activity that was visible dried up entirely).


----------

